# What was your first video game console?



## thisistian (Jan 27, 2018)

Mine was the DS Lite, I played Cooking Mama all day. Oh the nostalgia


----------



## Rose (Jan 27, 2018)

SEGA Dreamcast for me, which my sister and I promptly defaced with Pochacco stickers like heathens.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 27, 2018)

The first one I played was my dad's original Xbox, but the first one I got that was my very own was the Wii.


----------



## Stalfos (Jan 28, 2018)

The NES, baby! Good times, good times.


----------



## Celine (Jan 28, 2018)

The first one I played on was my cousin's gameboy but the first one I owned was the Nintendo DSi


----------



## duckykate (Jan 28, 2018)

when i was a kid i used to go to my cousins houses and play on their wii and gamecube, and then for christmas when i was 11 or 12 i got a wii u, which is actually a really amazing console, by the way.


----------



## Zireael (Jan 28, 2018)

I think it was the N64. Good generation to begin with, even though we were only allowed three games.


----------



## Zane (Jan 28, 2018)

I started on the SNES but the first console that was just mine was a purple Gameboy Color.  I still have it and it's in pretty great shape, still works and everything. Me and my brother and sister were all supposed to share it actually, but my sister ultimately didn't have much interest in it and I played it more than my brother, who got his own awhile later for his birthday anyway (which I admit I kinda coveted cuz his was the yellow Pikachu one :0)


----------



## Joy (Jan 28, 2018)

The original xbox but my first handheld was the gameboy


----------



## betta (Jan 29, 2018)

it was either the Game boy advance or the Game cube lool, no wonder why I'm a Nintendo fan lmfao. used to play Barbie games on the Gameboy & smash bros on the game cube lmfaooo


----------



## Loubelle (Jan 29, 2018)

Probably the DS when I was about 5 or 6 :3


----------



## orangeboy35 (Jan 30, 2018)

For me, it's the PS2. We only had one racing game and I lost interest REALLY quickly. We didn't bother picking up any more games as it was after the PS3's release and they only had cheap games that I had no intrest in.


----------



## ChocoMagii (Jan 30, 2018)

Nintendo 64. It was a hand me down ~


----------



## WynterFrost (Jan 30, 2018)

Gamecube, that I still have


----------



## mama-crossing (Jan 30, 2018)

Nintendo 64!


----------



## SolarInferno (Feb 1, 2018)

Playstation 2, which I shared with my 2 brothers. A year or two later we each got a Game Boy Advance which made it much easier since we didn't have to take turns. Still miss the nostalgia of the Playstation 2.


----------



## Dormire (Feb 2, 2018)

PS1 and DS.


----------



## Weiland (Feb 2, 2018)

The original Xbox, but before that I always played PS1 and Crash Bandicoot at my aunt's house.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Feb 2, 2018)

Gameboy Color, though I got the DS Lite not long after and that was what all my games were for mostly.


----------



## KnoxUK (Feb 2, 2018)

Nintendo 64, the first game I remember was Smash bros 64


----------



## Katelyn (Feb 2, 2018)

Playstation 1 with Spyro the Dragon. I still play the first 3 regularly on my boyfriend's PC lol


----------



## Minto (Feb 2, 2018)

My first one was a Gameboy Advance. I loved it so much, until I got home one day from 3rd grade to find out my mom accidentally broke it.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 2, 2018)

Sega megadrive (aka genesis).


----------



## Ivory Moon (Feb 3, 2018)

Sega genesis my favorite game was sonic


----------



## Sherbet (Feb 4, 2018)

mine was the coral pink ds lite, & i remember going on pictochat with my sister & friend all the time


----------



## KingTacoz! (Feb 4, 2018)

My First Gaming Console Was Either A Gameboy Advanced Sp (That Is No Longer Working And Replaced With A Regular Gameboy Advanced) Or A Wii (That Is Also Not Working And Has Been Replaced).


----------



## SoulEaterEvans (Feb 5, 2018)

My first console was a Sega Genesis, didn't have many games for it, though.


----------



## Ryumia (Feb 6, 2018)

*Q*: *What was your first video game console?*

*A*: My first video game console was a handheld console called the Game Boy Color. I currently don't have that console anymore; however, I still have my Game Boy Advance SP as a fine replacement console. That one is still able to operate just fine, but the battery doesn't seem to be all that great. Though I don't have that many games to play on it.


----------



## Cascade (Feb 6, 2018)

My first video game console was Nintendo 64 with Mario kart


----------



## JCnator (Feb 6, 2018)

In late 90s, my parents bought for my sister a Super Nintendo Entertainment System, alongside with Mario Paint and Yoshi's Island. While it didn't managed to hold her interest for long enough, my curiosity led me grabbing the controller and turning the console with a game on it. From there, I had a hard time getting off from it, thus cementing my interest for video games in general.


----------



## Cheshire (Feb 7, 2018)

Mine was my father’s old Atari 2600; you know, the giant black brick with a fake wood bezel  I played nothing but Space Invaders and Pac-man for years.


----------



## lars708 (Feb 7, 2018)

If I would include game consoles that were owned by my parents then it's some sketchy Atari thing )which I absolutely hated as a kid) and a NES, used to play Super Maro Bros. 2 lots with my dad. I still have memories of me beating level 1 for the very first time, I don't think I was ever able to beat level 2 though...

If we are talking about consoles that I've actually owned myself then the first would be a Nintendo GameCube. Got it for christmas when I was like five years old.


----------



## Anactoria (Feb 7, 2018)

Well, the first one I owned was a Gameboy Advance that my grandfather gave me. I think I only ever had three games for it - Pokemon Yellow, a Super Mario game, and a Bomberman game. It was that transparent pink one, and I thought it was pretty cool seeing all the innards. I wish I still had it...


----------



## namiieco (Feb 8, 2018)

a dark blue 2ds


----------



## deSPIRIA (Feb 9, 2018)

either the gameboy or ps1, i dont remember which one i picked up first


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Feb 9, 2018)

DS. I think my first game on that console was Pokemon Black though I've played ACWW on it


----------



## lunatepic (Feb 10, 2018)

the gamecube! we still have it, it's pretty busted up though lol


----------



## SuperStarShark2 (Feb 16, 2018)

Mine was a Gameboy Advanced


----------



## Adriel (Feb 19, 2018)

it was a light pink nintendo ds lite and i played it to death almost literally


----------



## tygrysiica (Feb 19, 2018)

Definitely the original Nintendo DS! I remember I bought all the nintendog games back in the day. Brings back a lot of nostalgia...


----------



## LuxxyLuxx (Feb 23, 2018)

N64 & Sega was my first console lol - I miss the N64


----------



## vvindows98 (Feb 23, 2018)

mine was the Gameboy Advance!! my first games were Crash Bandicoot, Spyro and Puyo Pop :') 
i hadn't played in like, 10 years but i got another Gameboy for christmas this year and it's So Good


----------



## Suyeon (Feb 24, 2018)

I got PS1, Gameboy Color, and N64 the same Xmas (1997 or 1998). The first console bought with my own personal money - O3DS.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 28, 2018)

Probably gameboy color, unless we had the ps1 before that, can't remember


----------



## Cress (Feb 28, 2018)

The first one that I ever owned was a GBA, but the first one I ever played was my friend's PS1 I believe.


----------



## cornimer (Feb 28, 2018)

The first one I ever played was a DS Lite, and the first one I ever owned was a Wii (I didn't actually get my own DS until like 3 years after I got a Wii oddly enough)


----------



## TykiButterfree (Mar 6, 2018)

I believe it was either a Sega Gamegear or the NES. This thread makes me feel old. lol


----------



## Whisboi (Mar 6, 2018)

I played the SNES and the PS1. I got the PS1 for a really young birthday, but the SNES belonged to my parents. I forget which one I technically played first.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 6, 2018)

Nintendo DS Lite. It barely works, though. The buttons don't work very well, and the microphone is broken.


----------



## Ghostkid (Mar 12, 2018)

Mine was the Game Boy Advance SP. Mom got me it when i was bothering someone eles DS...they was playing a crash bandicoot game. She hot me Spongebob Squarepants: Battle for Bikini Bottom and Shrek 2 the video game. Of course i played my older brothers games like ruby and silver(i gave Typlosion only HM moves lol i was inexperienced)...wich was my first experiences of Pokemon...intill i owned a ds which i got my very own pokemon game Pokemon pearl version...i chose chimchar...
Sorry for going on for so long...when nostalgia hits it hits hard.


----------



## Hellfish (Mar 12, 2018)

PlayStation one, too much nostalgia 

Thankfully the vast majority of my psone games I have on my psvita  so I can relive my childhood ^-^


----------



## calamitybot (Mar 16, 2018)

my first consoles were the gameboy advance SP and the wii, but the console i spent most of my time on when i was younger was the ds lite.


----------



## allainah (Mar 16, 2018)

either a gamecube or a gameboy advanced (the square one that flips open)


----------



## Jakey4444 (Mar 16, 2018)

The Nintendo 3DS was my first favorite video game console that my parents got me.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 17, 2018)

PlayStation!

First one I played was a NES that my babysitter had.

But PlayStation was the first console we actually had ourselves. So many memories!


----------



## AimeeTheMayor (Mar 17, 2018)

Ds lite for me


----------



## Nunnafinga (Mar 26, 2018)

My first video game console was Mattel's Intellivision.It competed with the Atari 2600 and the Colecovision in the first wave of the console wars.Intellivision was better than Atari but not quite as good as Colecovision but I think Intellivison had the best library of games.The controllers were a pain in the booty because of their short cords.It was like being chained to the console.Every game came with two overlays which were slid into a slot on the controllers to "customize"the controllers to whichever game you happened to be playing.If you lost an overlay you were pretty much screwed.Some peripherals like a voice synthesizer and a keyboard were available. Quirks aside,it was a good system with decent graphics for the times and I had a lot of fun playing it.


----------



## theravenboys (Mar 26, 2018)

The first one I actually played was NES, but the first one I owned was a Gameboy Color.


----------



## hestu (Mar 29, 2018)

The first one that I personally had that was all mine was the game boy color,  although my family had every console when I was growing up like snes, atari, n64, etc


----------



## Locokoko182 (Mar 29, 2018)

Oh god, the gameboy color when I was a tiny toddler. We had a tarzan game, a lion king game, and some kind of tonka construction game I think. I don't remember anything about the construction stuff, but I remember a little bit of the tarzan and lion king game.


----------



## V-drift (Mar 29, 2018)

If I can remember pretty well, my first console was the Sega Genesis.


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Mar 29, 2018)

The first console I ever played was either the Game Boy or the N64, I was too young to remember which I used first but I remember playing Pok?mon blue with my brothers on the Game Boy and Mario Party on the N64 with them as well. I didn’t actually have a device I could call my own until the DS came around, I always had to share with my siblings


----------



## Chris (Mar 30, 2018)

PS1. 

Although the first console I had that was actually "mine" was a Gameboy Colour. Which my Dad then proceeded to use 99% of the time and I ended up having to play his regular Gameboy until he got a GBA.


----------



## Sapphire Moon (Mar 31, 2018)

The first console i remember is Sega genesis. I remember playing sonic the hedgehog on it.


----------



## BlueOceana (Apr 11, 2018)

Mine was the Nintendo Game Cube. And my first game was Harvest Moon A Wonderful Life.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Apr 11, 2018)

A Game Boy Advance was my first handheld. First console we had though was a PS1


----------



## ellarella (Apr 11, 2018)

an NES, baby! we traded that sucker in for a gameboy. the gameboy is cool (and i still have it, working and all), but boy do i still regret that trade. the NES was a powerhouse.


----------



## Buttonsy (Apr 24, 2018)

SNES, my Mom had one from before I was born, and I started playing it when I got old enough.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 25, 2018)

If I remember correctly, it must've been either the Nintendo 64, that I've got from my brother OR it was the Gameboy Advance SP that I had to save for, for a looong time


----------



## partangel (May 6, 2018)

Mine was the PS1, its so nostalgic to think about it.... although I played a lot more with the PS2, the design of the PS1 is just... breathtaking. I wish I still had it around~


----------



## CharlieTheShep (May 6, 2018)

My firsy was the new nintendo 2DS XL as prior to that my parents wouldnt let me buy one


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 6, 2018)

genesis did what nintendon't

get smashed to bits from a second floor drop


----------



## Milleram (May 6, 2018)

N64 was my first. I still play it, and it's still one of my fave consoles.


----------



## Envy (May 9, 2018)

The first one I have a recollection of playing was the NES. However, the first console that was actually gotten specifically for me was the SNES or GB. I don't remember which one exactly was given to me first.


----------



## xXJessXx (May 10, 2018)

Can't remember entirely but I remember playing PS2 when I was 5 lol and alongside that I was playing my DS. On that I had an R4 card with plenty of games on, my favourite being Super Mario 64.


----------



## alirafami (May 23, 2018)

SUPER MONACO GP for Sega Genesis,this was one of the best racing games for the Genesis, and still a great game to play years later.


----------



## ILikeFroakies (May 24, 2018)

DS Lite


----------



## tiffanistarr (May 24, 2018)

my moms nes is the first one i remember playing but i know she had atari consoles so i might have played on those but i remember the nes


----------



## EvilTheCat6600 (May 25, 2018)

Mine was the original Game Boy.  Interestingly enough the first game I ever played was Super Mario World, but it was on a friend's Super Nintendo.  So yeah, Game Boy was the first console I ever owned.  And I still have it.  I wanna look into getting it refurbished and maybe put in a display case :3


----------



## Frequency (May 31, 2018)

I believe mine was the Super Nintendo. I would play Super Mario Bros. 3 so much with my uncle. Although, now that I'm older, I actually dislike most Mario games.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 8, 2018)

My first was a GameCube! My mom gave it to me with Super Mario Sunshine as a present!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 8, 2018)

Realistically, mine was the N64, because I had it when I was young and managed to play it a bit.


----------



## Marte (Jun 8, 2018)

Game boiiiiiiiiiii, my first game was Donald Duck Advance. Omg. I never got to the last, it was too hard hahah. I also played Rayman! Gotta love that game.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 8, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> Realistically, mine was the N64, because I had it when I was young and managed to play it a bit.



GOOD BOY


----------



## dedenne (Jun 8, 2018)

the ds i believe


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 9, 2018)

I think it was a Gamecube.


----------



## pinkbunny (Jun 9, 2018)

Original Playstation


----------



## Eternity (Jun 11, 2018)

Technically the PS1 but I don't remember first getting it back then. We only had 2 games for it. One was Croc, not sure what the other one was, but we had heaps of demo games too. What I remember of it was that Mum traded it in to get a N64.

I rather say the N64 was my first console, because I fell in love with all those games and have much better memories playing those games. Mario, Donkey Kong, Banjo Kazooie, Golden Eye... So many games I loved.

Or maybe the Gameboy Color was my first... it was all around the same time tbh.


----------



## Kotori (Jun 30, 2018)

The N64, but it was actually my brother's, The first one really to be mine was the PS2.


----------



## Grawr (Jun 30, 2018)

I think my first console was a Gameboy Color. Got it on my birthday along with Pokemon Red - probably the best birthday gifts I've ever gotten. Changed my whole life.


----------



## Friezu (Jun 30, 2018)

It was either the Dreamcast or NES but I remember having both, then it was the N64


----------



## rinabun (Jul 1, 2018)

PS3 actually, I wasn't allowed to play video games for a while...


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 1, 2018)

A Wii. Got it for Christmas in 2008.


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Jul 2, 2018)

My mom bought this console thing that hooked up to the tv, it had 200 classic games, like skeet shoot, pooyan, city connection, galaga etc...
it was a lot of fun, I wonder if we still have it somewhere

- - - Post Merge - - -

I think she got it off of QVC


----------



## Garrett (Jul 2, 2018)

A Sony Playstation. My first Nintendo console was the GBC which I still have.


----------



## MalinkaLuna (Jul 5, 2018)

My very first OWN console, was the Pikachu Gameboy Colour when I was around six.

The first console I got my Hands on was the old, greyish-White Game Boy with Wario Land and Tetris haha


----------



## Peter (Jul 6, 2018)

the first console i got myself was a game boy pocket i got with pokemon red one christmas when i was about 4 or 5? i remember wanting one because i'd watched my sister play pokemon yellow for months before it


----------



## Valzed (Jul 6, 2018)

The... um... Atari 2600....


----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 6, 2018)

Gamecube bundle with SSB Melee! There's a home video of me going crazy and screaming "Thanks, Santa!" Best Christmas ever.


----------



## dizzy bone (Jul 6, 2018)

Mine was the N64! It?s what got me into Nintendo. I?ve only bought Nintendo consoles ever since


----------



## Bosmer (Jul 7, 2018)

Mine was a PS1, I remember one of the first games I ever played was RE3: Nemesis when I was like 6 years old, I found the game quite scary.


----------



## Chiiba (Jul 7, 2018)

I started my video game journey with a rose-colored DS Lite. I started off playing a Hello Kitty game (...I was really young at the time), but then I moved on to games like Pokemon Soul Silver (aka the first Pokemon game I've ever played). The stylus of my DS Lite is pink instead of rose due to me losing the original one. I was banned from playing on my DS Lite for around a month after that happened. ;w;

(...And I *still* remember being too scared to leave New Bark Town the first time I played...)


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 8, 2018)

I got a PS2 way back when. My favorite game by far was MX Unleashed. It has a great soundtrack. xD Next one was a DS, then a Wii, PS3, 3DS, and Xbox 360. (chronological)


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jul 11, 2018)

The NES. Super Mario Bros was my very first video game.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jul 11, 2018)

My was the wii and I was like 4 or 6 when my family got one. Now today I'm way way much older then 6 and 4


----------



## Quill (Jul 12, 2018)

Ooooh I'm dating myself here... the first console I had was the SNES my brother got for Christmas when I was a kid. I played that thing religiously, especially Donkey Kong Country and LoZ: Link to the Past.  Then my gameboy color when I was about 12 or so with Pokemon blue, and that kicked off my Pokemon obsession


----------



## Hayleigh_1 (Jul 20, 2018)

I started playing on the SNES and then I moved to the N64 which are both probably my favourite consoles!! The amount of memories I have on them consoles is crazy!


----------



## MSantiago (Jul 20, 2018)

I started with a SNES when I was about four or five, a hand me down from an instructor at my dojang - never had too many games for it though.  Just Star Fox, Super Star Wars, Lion King... MechWarrior I think.

When I got a Gameboy Color with Pokemon Red a few years later, and a PlayStation with Digimon World - that's when I really started to love gaming!

I've been a Nintendo fan since, though I shifted more to PC gaming until the Switch, and now I finally have a 3DS to play New Leaf


----------



## yipyip (Jul 20, 2018)

Mine was on the gameboy advance! When you still needed external light to see the screen, oh man good times. I played Frogger on it and a Rugrats game on it.


----------



## Chipl95 (Jul 24, 2018)

My first console of my own was a DS Phat that I got as a present for my 10th birthday. I loved it and played on it so much that my grandmother started complaining about it and saying I was addicted to it. 

My favourite games were Nintendogs and Animal Crossing Wild World. I would get so excited when my after school daycare had "Gameboy Fridays" and allowed us to bring our electronic games in. Me and the friends I managed to make would play both games together and mess around on pictochat. I remember being yelled at by one of the teachers for swearing, lol.


----------



## Mayor Raptor (Jul 24, 2018)

i was about 4-5 when my grandma gave me her gameboy advance and a copy of pokemon blue.
it was love at first play. :'3c


----------



## ShadowLelouch97 (Jul 25, 2018)

My first video game console was the GameBoy Advanced. My first game with it was Finding Nemo. I don't know if anyone has seen or played the GBA version of the game.


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 25, 2018)

I believe the gamecube? I remember playing alot of the first AC on it


----------



## Markiemania95 (Jul 25, 2018)

The SNES, with Super Mario Kart, a Super Game Boy and Super Mario Land. That was the first my family got, but my first personal system was the Game Boy Color with Toy Story 2.


----------



## NewLeafTori (Jul 25, 2018)

OOOH! You know I wish I actually knew perfectly, but I believe it was either Pokemon Red on my auntie's GameBoy, or Spyro on the PS1 I still own to this day! ><


----------



## Rabirin (Aug 20, 2018)

The first console that was actually mine and wasn't family owned was my nintendo ds lite in pink. I got it on christmas I believe. I think my first game might've been catz?? for the ds. It wasn't a very good game imo, I remember wanting it for ages and getting bored of it really quickly and selling it  so I could get another game. If we're talking about consoles that were family owned, I believe it was the gamecube. I never used to play it, since i'd rather just watch but when we did we'd play Super Mario Sunshine on it.


----------



## lycaena (Aug 20, 2018)

I’m pretty sure it was the Gameboy Advance I played Kirby as much as I could back then.


----------



## Tri (Aug 20, 2018)

I don't remember the timeline well at all, but I think I got a PS2 and Gameboy Color the same Christmas and the DS a year later? If so than one of my first games was Pokemon Blue.


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 20, 2018)

Either the GameCube or first DS, can't remember. I've played older consoles but they didn't belong to me.


----------



## Stone Cold (Sep 13, 2018)

The first that I owned exclusively? PS2 Slim. 

The first I bought with my own money? New 3DS XL.


----------



## Kattiel (Sep 15, 2018)

My first console was one of those purpleish transparent Gameboy colour with Pokemon Gold x3


----------



## Romaki (Sep 15, 2018)

A yellow GBC which was eventually replaced by a purple transparent one because I broke the yellow one.


----------



## smonikkims (Sep 15, 2018)

I believe it must have been my white DS Lite but I really don't remember, nor do I really remember how young I was.


----------



## Fleshy (Sep 15, 2018)

A game boy colour, specifically the Pokemon one, was the first I ever had that was actually mine, I don't remember much about having it since I was super young, but I do remember just constantly playing one rugrats game, I don't even remember if I had any other games for it...


Spoiler:


----------



## TheRealProcyon (Sep 16, 2018)

My first ever console was a Nintendo 64 in around 2007


----------



## Ellexi (Sep 18, 2018)

I think it was either my OG Mario Kart edition Nintendo DS, or my (very late lol) SNES. I enjoyed both of them so much and I actually got my old SNES games on virtual console for nostalgia.


----------



## Kaiaa (Sep 18, 2018)

I'm not as old as an Atari but the first games I played were on the Atari that my fathers wife kept since her childhood. I think my "first" console was the Sega Genesis, used of course, but it was given to me by my Uncle when I was maybe 6 years old (I really liked the sonic game for it because I could play two player with my brothers).


----------



## Imbri (Sep 18, 2018)

My first game platform was a Commodore 64. It had a tape drive. We graduated from that to an Atari 2600, and then to an NES.


----------



## Pinkshade (Sep 18, 2018)

My parents got me a PS2 I think? I can?t remember but I do remember it was because they got me a kingdom heart game. Fairly certain there were other consoles they got me before that but I honestly don?t remember it. The first console I actually used was the Wii, and the first system I had that was my personal system was the Nintendo 3DS, and was the first thing I bought myself.


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 19, 2018)

DSI or PS2


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 19, 2018)

I don’t know cause my older siblings have had consoles sense before I was born and don’t really know. So I’m just gonna say mine, which was I’m pretty sure my Current 3DS back in 6/2012


----------



## Charcolor (Sep 21, 2018)

the SNES! although i was like 3-4 years old so idk if it really counts...the first system i had all to myself was a gameboy advance


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 21, 2018)

The first one I played was the Sega Genesis and the first one I owned was a Dreamcast. Loved the heck out of that thing. I think we've gone through 3 over the years. It has a stupid issue where the controller sockets will stop functioning if you tug on it while the system is on.


----------



## Sweetley (Sep 21, 2018)

I start to play videogames on the SNES, my first very own console however was the GameCube,
which is still my favorite.


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Sep 21, 2018)

I got a DS when I was three.


----------



## Poptato (Sep 21, 2018)

It was a game boy colored  but we had to share it with my siblings. It was still fun


----------



## SwamPPL (Sep 28, 2018)

Wii I got for Birthday or Christmas when I was 4 or 5.


----------



## cheerleader (Oct 3, 2018)

ps1, my aunt and uncle gave it to me and my brother. we mostly used it as a glorified rayman machine though


----------



## naelyn (Oct 4, 2018)

Original playstation, first games was Rugrats Search for Reptar and Barbie Race and Ride. Such lame games.


----------



## Seastar (Oct 4, 2018)

First one that was actually mine: Nintendo DS Lite. Had to wait until middle school for this.
First one I played: The NES. I wasn't in school yet and this belonged to my older brother.


----------



## goro (Oct 5, 2018)

the first console i've ever had and actively played was a family wii wayyyy back. the first console i ever had to myself was a gameboy advance sp. 
well, if it counts, i guess the leapfrog leappad predates both of those


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2018)

goro said:


> the first console i've ever had and actively played was a family wii wayyyy back. the first console i ever had to myself was a gameboy advance sp.
> well, if it counts, i guess the leapfrog leappad predates both of those




That just reminded me, I had a leapfrog leappad when I was really young.  I think we gave it away to another kid once I outgrew it, haha.


----------



## HistoryH22 (Oct 20, 2018)

The original PlayStation was my first. Started out with Crash Bandicoot 2: Cortex Strike's Back and later Spyro the Dragon. So many wonderful memories with that system. Very shortly after that I ended up getting a Gameboy Color with Pokemon Yellow. I've been a game ever since.


----------



## VaIkyrie (Oct 20, 2018)

a ds lite! i played a lot of mario and sonic games and i liked cooking mama and ADORED nintendogs.


----------



## Reckoner (Oct 21, 2018)

I think the PS2. I have vague memories of playing GTA Vice City with my older cousin on it.


----------



## seburin (Oct 24, 2018)

I think it was the Gameboy Advance. I remember playing a Mario game, Crazy Taxi and Advance Wars, and one Christmas I got the W.I.T.C.H. game.


----------



## thora (Oct 29, 2018)

i started gaming on gameboy advance.
I used to love playing on that thing!

I really miss the old consoles if I am honest.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 29, 2018)

The first console I played was the Play Station 2. I didn't know anything about gaming back then, all I knew is I liked playing them as I used to play on my cousin's PS2. I remember playing a lot of racing games, and playing Buzz with my family.

The first console I actually brought myself was the Wii. It was mostly for New Super Mario Bros. Wii, which I honestly played so much of that's not even funny lol.


----------



## RoyalLeoKnight (Nov 3, 2018)

My first console was a GameCube! I remember wanting a Nintendo 64 so bad as a young child, but my parents weren't too keen on getting it. However, I would end up playing with my friends at their houses, so my parents finally decided around the time the GameCube came out they wanted to keep a better eye on what I was playing (No "M" rated games for this household!). 

So for my birthday one year they said I could either have all the cool presents on the table, or take them all back and get a GameCube! I chose the middle ground: return some, and keep others. I'd just have to work to pay off the rest of the GameCube! So work I did! Doing all sorts of odd jobs to earn a few bucks here and there! Eventually, my brother and I both teamed up and bought a Platinum GameCube with Mario Party 4 as the pack-in title. Many hours of fun were had with that console!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 9, 2018)

Golly, probably the Super Nintendo when they had Super Mario All Stars bundled with the console. I do have faint memories of my older siblings playing Ghost and Goblins, Duck Hunt, Mario bros on the NES. I still remember the old school wood grained CRT tv that needed needle pliers to change the channel lmao


----------



## koopasta (Nov 11, 2018)

My first console was TECHNICALLY a leapster, but after that I had both the coral pink DS Lite (it was my half-sister's, but she never played it) and the pearl pink GBA SP that I played Candyland on. I remember clearly that the hinge on the GBA broke.)

As for consoles, the first console I ever played on was an N64 that McDonald's had in the kiddie area, but the first one I ever owned was a Wii.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 11, 2018)

A blue DSL! Got it for Christmas when I was younger, not sure what age tho


----------



## auroral (Nov 14, 2018)

SNES! I got my brothers handmedown systems whenever they upgraded, so while they were playing N64 & GC, I was playing on their old SNES and living it up. Same thing with handhelds, I got my oldest brother?s og GB while he and my other brother were playing GBC and GBA! So most games I ended up playing for the first time like... a whole generation after their release lmao.


----------



## Bluejay_ (Nov 15, 2018)

My first video game console was the Nintendo 64!  I was obsessed with Mario Kart, Virtual Pro Wrestling, Star Fox, and Wave Race! My sister and I got very competitive playing these games after school every day.


----------



## MasterM64 (Nov 15, 2018)

My first video game system was a Gameboy Color, but my very first game console was the Nintendo GameCube! It still is my favorite system to this day because not only is it nostalgic to me, but it also has a ton of an amazing games.  If you the Gameboy Player for it, you can experience Gameboy games in the best way possible (especially if you have the means to get RGB Scart quality color [through HDMI adapters or the super expensive, rare component cables] and access to 240p output using software like Gameboy Interface).


----------



## Nadene (Nov 16, 2018)

n64.. then playstation...
or maybe the other way around.....

..i dont know which one we had first.​


----------



## Mr. Cat (Nov 17, 2018)

Teal Gameboy Color with Pokemon Yellow. I played the Super Nintendo first because of my brothers and best friend, but the first game that was my own was this. I've also had like everything beyond them.


----------



## XAustin (Nov 20, 2018)

I don't remember the model but it was SEGA. And it was really awesome!


----------



## globug (Nov 20, 2018)

From the stories my sisters tell me, they got me a PS something (1-2) when I was really little, but I didn't enjoy the games on there really. Then they traded it in for a gamecube, and my first game was Animal Crossing :3


----------



## Autumn_Leaves (Nov 21, 2018)

First my mom got me the GBA Micro for Christmas and then a little while later the coral pink DS. I would definitely consider the DS as my first system because I played it the most. I spent so much time when I was younger playing Pokemon and Harvest Moon and some Animal Crossing even. It is definitely my favorite system ever because of all the great games to play on it.


----------



## steele (Nov 21, 2018)

Game Cube!


----------



## shuba (Nov 21, 2018)

PS2, which got destroyed by water spilling on it


----------



## Ghoste (Nov 23, 2018)

Well, we owned every Nintendo and Sony console at some point in my household growing up. A few others as well outside of those categories. However, the first thing I think I had that was MINE was a blue Gameboy Color. Ahhh I remember it, I used it so much the back battery door fell off and I had to use electrical tape to hold them in (?: 


Spoiler


----------



## deerprongs (Nov 24, 2018)

My first console was the Nintendo GameCube! I sadly don't have it anymore, but I'd very much like to own one again one day!


----------



## boredgamer (Nov 24, 2018)

Mayonnaise and HorseRadish https://i.imgflip.com/el01e.jpg


----------



## Saga (Nov 25, 2018)

My first console was a PS1 when I was eight or nine, and my first games were Spyro the Dragon and Rugrats: Search for Reptar. That year I also received a see-through atomic purple Gameboy Color along with Pokemon Red.


----------



## techno_charlie (Nov 30, 2018)

*Nintendo DS Lite!*

Our very first video game system we had in our home was the PlayStation 2, but MY very first console was the Nintendo DS Lite. Ah man, the memories of playing New Super Mario Bros. and Mario Party with my friends after school... Such great times


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa (Dec 1, 2018)

Game boy / ps1 lol


----------



## LiteZ (Dec 3, 2018)

My first console was a PS2. NBA Street: Vol. 2!


----------



## Damniel (Dec 3, 2018)

It was either the Game Boy Advanced or the Game Cube, don't remember which one came first though


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 7, 2018)

Wow, I feel really old now seeing all these answers. My first console was an Atari. My family got it when I was somewhere around 3-5 years old. I don't remember my exact age because I was so young and it was so long ago.


----------



## Alexis (Dec 11, 2018)

This isn't serious.... but my LeapFrog was my first console. 


I'm trying to be funny... :"D


----------



## Captain Avian (Dec 12, 2018)

During my early childhood my parents never let me play video games (something about it rotting your brain or whatever) but a few years ago they finally gave in and bought me and my siblings a crappy wii off of craigslist. I had a lot of fun with it, mostly playing twilight princess and mario kart wii. The darn thing broke after a few weeks and we got a wii u, but I was super upset since I lost all my mario kart progress.


----------



## lowaltitude (Dec 12, 2018)

I'd always play on my grandparents' game boy and on my neighbor's game boy advanced. When I turned 10 I got a DS lite for my birthday


----------



## wumblebee (Dec 30, 2018)

The playstation 2 I would wake up at the crack of dawn just to play Spyro


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 30, 2018)

lmao the LeapFrog but I was like 3 and the fact I existed around the LeapFrog boom makes me feel prehistoric so I'm gonna say my DSi lol


----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 30, 2018)

The original PlayStation is the first one I remember playing. Mostly it was just this one Rugrats game, but sometimes I’d play Tapper in this like retro collection disc we had.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 30, 2018)

First I think the clear purple Gameboy Color? First TV console after that was the Gamecube!


----------



## salty- (Jan 1, 2019)

Gameboy color! I can't remember a lot about playing it tbh since I was so young, it was my older brothers'.I think we had a zelda game on it? I can't quite remember if it was zelda or some other game that had a sword wielding player character. First console I can actually remember playing though is my older sister's xbox that she got from her dad for christmas. I played that thing well into the morning lol, played Sonic Riders a lot.


----------



## carackobama (Jan 2, 2019)

PlayStation 2! I miss so many of the games I used to play on there ;-;


----------



## oath2order (Jan 5, 2019)

For me it was the Game Boy Advance.


----------



## Cure Whip (Feb 8, 2019)

The GameCube is my favorite console! I used to play a lot of Mario Party (5, 6 and 7) alone, but I managed to convince my family to play with me every now and then. I have some pretty great memories with my Cube!


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Feb 8, 2019)

For me, it was the Playstation 2. That console is amazing, and I'm still ashamed I didn't appreciate it as much as I should've when I was younger.


----------



## Trundle (Feb 8, 2019)

Even though the N64 was already out when I was born, I think I was 4-5 by the time we got one. My parents had an NES before that, so that was technically my first console!


----------



## mogyay (Feb 11, 2019)

technically a nes (or was it snes) when i was super young, i didn't even play it once though because i was a baby. the first console i have real memories of playing was the n64 though, it's super nostalgic to me


----------



## wumblebee (Feb 11, 2019)

Playstation 2 and then the nintendo dsi


----------



## easpa (Feb 12, 2019)

The son of a family friend gave me his old Game Boy Colour after he was given a GBA for Christmas one year.


----------



## Keystone (Feb 12, 2019)

Super Nintendo is the oldest I can remember, though the first I can recall playing was the n64. The first console I actually got for me like a present was the GameCube


----------



## creamyy (Feb 12, 2019)

Probably the Super Nintendo which was handed down to me


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 13, 2019)

Idk if it was the Playstation 2 or my DS lite. My dad owned the PS2 before I got my lite, but I'm not sure if I was allowed to play his games at that young of an age. He had games like Mortal Combat and Hitman.


----------



## piske (Feb 17, 2019)

My cousins had an NES that we played, so I guess I can’t really call it mine. My parents bought us a PlayStation (the original), so I suppose that was it! I was deprived ;-; lol, just kidding...


----------



## Static_Luver (Feb 17, 2019)

My first video game device was my transparent atomic purple Game Boy Color with Pokemon Pinball on it that my cousin gave to me.


----------



## Kazukii (Feb 21, 2019)

Stalfos said:


> The NES, baby! Good times, good times.



^ Same! It was definitely first console i played, however I was very young kid, and had no much memories of it, but I do have tons of memories on SNES console!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 21, 2019)

A pink gameboy. Played some sort bootleg game staring pikachu. me parents gave to realitives. Im asking if i could get it back from them, but parent say we has no way of contacting them. me dad own ps2. when will i ask him to play okami?


----------



## spottedpony (Feb 21, 2019)

Gameboy Advance SP! I still have it today  It's pink, and I got it for Christmas when I was...maybe 10 or 11? I'll play it from time to time, but it's mostly kept safe on my shelf.


----------



## imiya (Feb 21, 2019)

The blue DS-lite. I got Viva Pinata and the Neopets game with it.


----------



## Peg (Mar 17, 2019)

Received both the Nintendo GameCube and Sony PlayStation 2 at the same time.


----------



## LilD (Mar 17, 2019)

Super Nintendo was my first gaming console but I remember when I played on my Uncle's Nintendo console years before Super Nintendo was released.  Super Mario Bros. 2 was my favorite followed by Mega Man


----------



## camW00dS (Mar 18, 2019)

PS4, being a happy owner of it for less than a half of year

Or does the tamagochi count?


----------



## Mayor Castiel (Mar 18, 2019)

As a kid, I remember having both the Nintendo and the Sega Genesis.I'm not sure which one we got first, but it was one of those.


----------



## catsoup (Mar 21, 2019)

gba/gamecube


----------



## slatka (Mar 22, 2019)

Hmm i think mine was a DS or a PS2 can't really remember which one i got first but they were both around the same time when i was really young, That DS had a good run and still probably isn't broken i just have no clue where it is lol.


----------



## Awful (Mar 26, 2019)

I had an N64 but I didn't last too long. GameCube was the first that I really loved though.


----------



## maple22 (Mar 26, 2019)

The first one I ever played was most likely the Game Boy Advance or GameCube. The first one I ever really got into was probably my rose pink DS Lite ♥


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 12, 2019)

my beautiful pink ds lite.. rip though, since i broke it.


----------



## Ossiran (Apr 13, 2019)

The first console I ever owned was a Nintendo 64, but I had a bunch of neighbors with either an NES, Genesis, or Super Nintendo that I was actually exposed to video games quite a while before I actually owned my first console.


----------



## Hayleigh_1 (Apr 14, 2019)

My first game console I can remember playing is the Nintendo 64 AND WOW IT WAS AMAZING! Mario 64, Banjo Kazooie and Zelda Majoras Mask were my favourite. I also had the gamecube which still to this day holds my favourite game, Mario Sunshine! <3


----------



## Elin (Apr 20, 2019)

The first console I owned was a Gamecube, but I also played Nintendo 64 with my cousins when I would visit them.


----------



## Halloqueen (Apr 24, 2019)

The first console I ever played was the Sega Genesis since it was my older brother's and we shared it. The first one that was my own was the Game Boy Color, though if handhelds don't count then it was the Nintendo 64.


----------



## Hat' (Apr 24, 2019)

Gameboy Advance SP!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 27, 2019)

A blue Gameboy Color! That came with Pokemon Gold; however, the save battery or whatever was fried. So, I kept having to restart :s​


----------



## Burumun (Apr 28, 2019)

A clear pink Gameboy Advance with Powerpuff Girls, IIRC. I still haven't played through it, it was honestly really hard for a game targeted at 5-year-olds. ^^;


----------



## chocopug (Apr 30, 2019)

Mine was a SNES. I was so excited to get it. After that I got a Gameboy Color.


----------



## Oldcatlady (May 1, 2019)

I technically still don’t have one. I use my brothers 3ds that we got him last year xD it’s his first console too


----------



## digimon (May 2, 2019)

the first shared console we had in the house was a N64. first handheld console i bought was a cobalt blue gameboy advance sp. the wii u was the first tv console i bought with my own money


----------



## imiya (May 2, 2019)

A blue DS! I got both it and the Neopets game for it for Christmas lol.


----------



## Holla (May 4, 2019)

Coral Pink DS Lite. My Dad also had a Playstation One well before that that I played a bit, but it was his and he didn’t give to to me until several years after I got the DS as he no longer played it anymore.


----------



## Liability (May 19, 2019)

my very first game console was a PS1, and ever since i've been a playstation gamer


----------



## Twiggy_Star (May 20, 2019)

Wii and Ds


----------



## buny (May 20, 2019)

i think it was a purple game boy advance, though technically it wasn't mine, it was my brother's >.< My personal first console that belonged to me was a cute pink original DS. It came with Nintendogs and i played sooooooo much on it, gosh i loved my DS games. bless u nintendo ;w;


----------



## Biyaya (May 20, 2019)

The first console I got that wasn't shared was a yellow Gameboy Color. I was gifted that and Pok?mon Yellow for it. I remember that I put a bunch of pok?mon stickers on it too, including a hidden pikachu inside the battery cavity. :'3


----------



## Bcat (May 20, 2019)

The chunky grey original Nintendo ds.


----------



## RainbowGrace (Jun 21, 2019)

The original Nintendo DS!


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 26, 2019)

A red Nintendo Wii for my 8th (that sounds right) birthday, still got it.


----------



## Pellie (Jun 26, 2019)

The SNES and N64.


----------



## CatSoul (Jul 2, 2019)

I'm fairly certain, through a faint memory of remembering a memory over the years, that it was an N64.


----------



## matt (Jul 2, 2019)

Nintendo DS lite


----------



## BluebearL (Jul 20, 2019)

I always played on my brothers' N64 but when I was old enough, my first console was the DSI. So many memories of nintendogs on that thing. It was hot pink and I loved it. I still miss the photo functions and pictochat. Might buy one again one day for the nostalgia.


----------



## Romaki (Jul 20, 2019)

A yellow Gameboy Color with Pok?mon Yellow was the first one I could call my very own. I was very obsessed with the color yellow back then and Pok?mon at the time definitely didn't help with that.


----------



## Ossiran (Jul 21, 2019)

The first console I ever owned was the N64. I used to play the NES, SNES, and Genesis at my friends' and cousins' houses with them, and my dad really hated the idea of video games at the time. He was impressed with the N64's graphics when it came out, especially "Shadows of the Empire". He and I were huge Star Wars fans, so when he saw that game come out he was quite happy to get me an N64 for that Christmas.

I never got to own an original Gameboy in my youth, but my friend had a spare so he always lent it to me. It wasn't until the Gameboy Color had out that I got to own my own.


----------



## Reckoner (Jul 22, 2019)

Probably a DS Lite.
Or a Wii.


----------



## Jessie 4356 5865 9467 (Jul 22, 2019)

PS2 , I loved CTR games XD


----------



## heyimsobored (Jul 22, 2019)

I think it's was probably ps1. Well, it wasn't really mine, it was my dads. If you wanna know my first actual console for myself, it was the DS


----------



## magicaldonkey (Jul 22, 2019)

probably the wii! good times.


----------



## Noctis (Jul 28, 2019)

sega genesis. my dad got it at a yard sale during the playstation days.


----------



## CambriaSpeedRacer (Jul 29, 2019)

A DS Lite! It still works, and it's been my console of choice until like two days ago.


----------



## buniichu (Jul 29, 2019)

Ds Lite


----------



## TSquared (Jul 29, 2019)

NES! First game was the Super Mario Bros cartridge bundled with Duck Hunt - changed my life.


----------



## gobby (Jul 29, 2019)

The n64, but i remember playing the super nintendo more at my gma's house around that time


----------



## Hal (Jul 29, 2019)

Given to me? Yellow Gameboy Color
Paid for myself? PlayStation 3 Super Slim


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 30, 2019)

My brother and I shared a Nintendo 64, but my very first own console was a neongreen GameBoy Color. *<3*


----------



## Onyx (Jul 30, 2019)

GameCube 7-19-2003


----------



## CasualWheezer (Sep 16, 2019)

Mine was the DS lite in 2010. I was a pretty late adopter, but I had so many good times with that thing. The first home console I got was the GameCube in October 2017 after one of my friends gave it away when he learned I had no home consoles.


----------



## Bizhiins (Sep 16, 2019)

The N64! That was the most popular game console when I was young


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 20, 2019)

X-box 360


----------



## Alyx (Sep 21, 2019)

My very first console was the Nintendo Gamecube. I got it for Christmas in 2002.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Sep 24, 2019)

Probably the Sega Genesis and Playstation 1. The Genesis, my parents love, and the PS is about as old as I am.

- - - Post Merge - - -

For personal systems, it was a Game Boy Advanced. I loved that thing (sadly, my brother got it stolen from him by toddlers when we were young after I got the DS Lite--it will always be missed, as will my copy of KH Chain of Memories)


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 24, 2019)

It was the NES. I played it when I was very young (somewhere in the early 2000?s) and I only had Mario Bros 3, and Punch Out at the time. Somewhere at that same time, I got the Gameboy advanced SP and had a good number of games ranging from the original gameboy cartridges to the advanced ones. My library of NES games only went up by two when I got two Zelda games a decade later.


----------



## MapleCake (Sep 25, 2019)

NES. I'm not that old (since it was out a whole decade before I was even born) but my dad had bought me one when I was a toddler and waited for me and my brother to grow up a little till we could figure out how to play it. I was about 4 or 5 when he finally let me have it. First game we ever owned on it was Super Mario Bros. We never finished it and to this day, I still can't, but we had a lot of fun playing it. 
I had eventually collected 64 game cartridges for it and it's still my favorite system just for nostalgic reasons. 
I didn't own any particularly popular ones, besides super Mario bros., super Mario Bros. 3, duck hunt (w/ gun) and Dr. Mario. My favorite games were The Goonies (platform, sidescroller based off the movie), Dragon Power (essentially Dragon ball but I think it was whitewashed for American gaming), and Track & Field (multiplayer Olympic game). My favorite memories are with me and my siblings playing on the NES, but I don't have it anymore though. Maybe in the future, I'll get another one.


----------



## 2kimi2furious (Oct 2, 2019)

I was given a Sega Genesis when I was like 6 or 7. It was a couple of years old at that point, but new enough that they were still releasing games for it. I spent hours on that thing.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 2, 2019)

NES
My dad was big on gaming around that time at least on a technical scale, and in some way still is. Getting the NES all the way to the Wii with Nintendo, and getting all the PlayStation consoles.  The first console I *experienced* was the SNES, but I didn't see it anymore than just flashing lights as I was too young.  It wasn't until late into the N64 that I understood it better.


----------



## arashinorakuen (Oct 29, 2019)

My first console was the SEGA which was a hand-me down from my older cousins.


----------



## MrMister5555 (Nov 3, 2019)

NES for me and I remember when the N64 came out my friends and I were mind blown we thought this is the pinnacle of graphics hahaha. We thought the same thing with the Gamecube ps2 era and then we realized it's really just gonna keep improving.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 3, 2019)

SEGA Megadrive/Genesis.
It came with Sonic 1.


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Nov 3, 2019)

Super Mario Sunshine baby!!

Well, that's the first one I can remember I think.


----------



## Corrie (Nov 6, 2019)

Handheld: Gameboy Advance SP!
Console: PS2!


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 6, 2019)

Does a computer count?

But seriously, it was a gamecube


----------



## Naekoya (Nov 8, 2019)

super nintendo (snes) was my very first gaming system I owned ;w;
aaa good times <3


----------



## lord (Nov 8, 2019)

first that was *MINE* was a fat ds but I left it at a laundromat never to be seen again T_T

- - - Post Merge - - -

for consoles ps2


----------



## Mayor Monday (Nov 8, 2019)

The Nintendo DSi. Not the oldest console, I know, but it was awesome to me back then.


----------



## Tee-Tee (Nov 9, 2019)

Mine was the gameboy Advance SP, in the colour pearl pink which to lil old me was the best! All my brothers had one, so I stolen their games to play. 
Still got it but don't have the charger so it's forever dead~


----------



## AutumnWillow (Nov 10, 2019)

Nintendo GameCube.


----------



## Squidward (Nov 10, 2019)

Technically GBA but it wasn't mine so probably DS Lite then!


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Nov 10, 2019)

GBA SP. Pokemon Sapphire was my childhood.


----------

